# Ming Xi walk the Runway during the 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (19x)



## Mandalorianer (20 Nov. 2017)

​


----------



## Voyeurfriend (21 Nov. 2017)

Eine wunderschöne junge Frau!


----------



## Toolman (24 Nov. 2017)

:thx: für Ming


----------



## Nobullshit (29 Nov. 2017)

wonderful post :sun10:


----------



## hairybeast101 (16 Dez. 2017)

that beautiful smile


----------



## lovebox (28 Dez. 2017)

Thanks for Ming xi!


----------

